# Medusan Spoilers?



## Alive Blue Clown (Apr 16, 2015)

anyone got the spoilers for the novel medusan?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It's an anthology with collections of shorts from several authors. I haven't read it myself yet but I will do this during the summer. I'll get back to you then with my thoughts of it.


----------

